#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  iPad thread: Tips, Tricks, Apps...

## DaffyDuck

The iPad's out -- it's not in Thailand yet, but that shouldn't stop us from discussing what apps are cool, and how to use it.

- I have the WiFi only model right now, but will get the 3G model when it's out, as I can use it with my TRUE move SIM (once exchanged for a microSIM) on the same 3G prepaid data plan.

- no camera in iPad? No problem, download 'Camera-A' (iPad) and 'Camera-B' (iPhone). Now, use your iPhone camera and and snap pictures with the iPad. Much better than a static camera :-)

- iPad does not support the Bluetooth headset profile -- so you can't use BT headsets with your VOIP apps. Your regular wired headphones with Mic work just fine, though. This is the only real disappointment, so far, but I also understand that's just a software issue.

- AIM for iPad is so-so. Serves a purpose, but as lame as the iPhone version. I'm waiting for Beejive.

- Wordpress for iPad kicks ass!

- GoodReader -- the ultimate media reader.

- StreamToMe - stream your videos directly from your Mac or a Mac server anywhere. The nicest part, it transcodes various video formats on the fly -- no need to convert.

- Just spend the $30 and get iWork - Pages, Numbers, and Keynote. Worth it.

- THINGS, best GTD ToDo list app.

- Toodledo -- good ToDo app, networked, and allows sharing with other people.

- Oh, and if you like astronomy -- Distant Suns for iPad.

Enjoy

----------


## filch



----------


## Butterfly

> I have the WiFi only model right now, but will get the 3G model when it's out


 :rofl: 

how many hours did you wait for yours, tard ?

----------


## slackula

That iCade thing looks like it would be a blast!

ThinkGeek :: iCade - iPad Arcade Cabinet

----------


## mrsquirrel

Has apple released a press release yet on the intermittent wifi issues people are suffering from?

----------


## Butterfly

Wifi on apple has never be their strong, all their machines seems to be suffering from some WIFI issues, this is well documented on apple fan forums apparently

----------


## slimboyfat

I just don't get it.

----------


## Butterfly

^ here, the answer

----------


## Spin

Is the icade the thing steve jobs was talking about when he declared the ipad as a "game changer"?  :Smile:

----------


## filch

> I just don't get it.


Me neither, I posted that iCade thing as a bit of fun poking. $500 for a retro arcade machine that isn't portable?!

Some people just have more money than sense.

----------


## Spin

> Some people just have more money than sense.


In the case of mactards, they only have money.

----------


## Scaramanga

> I have the WiFi only model right now, but will get the 3G model when it's out, as I can use it with my *TRUE move SIM* (once exchanged for a 
> microSIM) on the same 3G prepaid data plan.



Did you know that True Move is censoring many websites in Thailand. Try using GPRS or 3G with your mobile phone on any of the WordPress.com all you will get is “Access Denied (policy_denied)” message.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

No camera.!? No Bluetooth.!? 3G in Thailand.!? No keyboard.!? Not Pocketsized.!?

I wonder how long it will take to end up in the bottom of a drawer?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> No camera.!? No Bluetooth.!? 3G in Thailand.!? No keyboard.!? Not Pocketsized.!? I wonder how long it will take to end up in the bottom of a drawer?


wipe clean though for when Daffy wacks off over his porn collection on the bus

----------


## harrybarracuda

From the current issue of Viz top tips:

*APPLE'S new iPad makes a great iPhone for giants  who don't like talking or taking photos.*

----------


## slackula

> In the case of mactards, they only have money.


And a full blown UNIX certified OS. Cleaned out your registry lately?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I received this message today from my blackberry guy in mbk.

"Price of ipad today
 16g 27500bt
 64g 38500bt"

----------


## Butterfly

mac fans oWnED again, tell me something new  :Smile: 

BBC News - Apple iPad users report wi-fi problems

----------


## slackula

From Buttfly's link:




> The iPad went on sale in the US on 3 April and sold more than 300,000  units on its first day. 
> Apple said that one million applications  and more than 250,000 e-books were downloaded on the same day.



Clearly a disaster for Apple..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mrsquirrel

*Apple 'planning smaller iPad'*

*A more compact version of the iPad will go on sale early next year, according to an influential analyst* 



By Claudine Beaumont, Technology Editor
Published: 4:21PM BST 08 Apr 2010 
Comments 4 | Comment on this article

 Apple could launch a 'nano' version of its iPad computer early next year, according to an influential analyst Photo: REUTERS 


The so-called "iPad mini" will feature a screen somewhere between 5in and 7in, compared to the current iPad's 9.7in display, said Mingchi Kuo, an analyst with DigiTimes Research. 
The device will hit shops during the first quarter of 2011, and will cost less than $400, said Kuo, who had spoken to sources within the component manufacturing industry. Kuo said the iPad mini would be *Apple*'s attempt to appeal to consumers looking for a highly portable, full-colour reading device, with little need for inputting text. 

*Kuo also said that rival tablet computers, such as the HP Slate, were unlikely to provide stiff competition for the iPad, which went on sale in the United States at the weekend, selling more than 300,000 units. The Slate's reliance on an Intel processor will make it more power-hungry than the iPad, said Kuo.* 


The launch of the iPad signalled the start of a busy week for Apple. The company is also unveiling details of its new iPhone operating system, iPhone OS 4.0, and is expected to launch its own mobile advertising platform to compete with Google's AdMob service. 
The software update will bring multitasking, improved app organisation and Wi-Fi syncing to the iPhone, according to technology experts. 
The iPad goes on sale in the UK at the end of the month. Apple is yet to announce pricing details for the device, which started at $499 in the United States.

----------


## lom

I may buy one as soon as they drop in price, would be a perfect remote for my media center.

----------


## splitlid

this is pretty cool

----------


## mrsquirrel

> I may buy one as soon as they drop in price, would be a perfect remote for my media center.


O2 Joggler - £49.99 Now with FREE App Store * still available instore* - HotUKDeals Forum-

50 quid gets you one of these

----------


## DaffyDuck

> 





> That iCade thing looks like it would be a blast!
> 
> ThinkGeek :: iCade - iPad Arcade Cabinet


I wish it were real - I would *so* have bought one already. (by the way, Slack... it's like moths to the flame, isn't it?)




> Me neither, I posted that iCade thing as a bit of fun poking. $500 for a retro arcade machine that isn't portable?!
> 
> Some people just have more money than sense.


You might have missed that this 'product' was originally announced on April 1st - an April Fool's joke. It doesn't exist. (plus it only was listed at $150). It's funny how you jokers take these things actually seriously.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Has apple released a press release yet on the intermittent wifi issues people are suffering from?


In fact, they have. Apple posted an article yesterday explaining the WifI issues, and possible work-around.

In fact, I had the same issues, and they were caused by my network configuration at home (overlapping wifi routers) and I was able to correct the issue, by, instead, reconfiguring the network as a WDS extended network.

----------


## filch

> You might have missed that this 'product' was originally announced on April 1st - an April Fool's joke. It doesn't exist. (plus it only was listed at $150). It's funny how you jokers take these things actually seriously.


A joke perhaps, won't be long before something like that does show up though.

And the $500 was for an entry level iPad.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> The so-called "iPad mini" will feature a screen somewhere between 5in and 7in, compared to the current iPad's 9.7in display, said Mingchi Kuo, an analyst with DigiTimes Research.


(yawn)

Particularly considering that these are the same sources that circulated the 'iPhone nano' rumors in late 2008, and late 2009 - so now we are back with the variant of the 'iPad nano' rumors.

Seems the media, and gullible people, have a deliciously short memory. Too funny, as you're actually taking this seriously.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> From Buttfly's link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The iPad went on sale in the US on 3 April and sold more than 300,000  units on its first day. 
> Apple said that one million applications  and more than 250,000 e-books were downloaded on the same day.
> ...


They sold 450,000 so far (as of today, when Apple announced iPhone 4.0 (multitasking - yay!).

Yeah, this is panning out to be yet another flop for Apple, I'm sure.

Got mine, and if you scrutinize the launch pictures of the Premium Apple Stores in Los Angeles, you might even catch a glimpse of me. Woohoo!

----------


## Butterfly

> You might have missed that this 'product' was originally announced on April 1st - an April Fool's joke. It doesn't exist. (plus it only was listed at $150). It's funny how you jokers take these things actually seriously.


you are the joker, Quack Quack, what kind of fool spend 500 USD for a giant iPhone that is already outdated

absolutely pathetic, you are buying toys

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I received this message today from my blackberry guy in mbk.
> 
> "Price of ipad today
>  16g 27500 bt
>  64g 38500 bt"


$900 - $1,250?

Wow, looks like I'll be financing a couple of my future AAPL share purchases with iPads again -- worked a mint with iPhones in the past. I think I cleared around $20K in pure profits from iPhones back when....

Thanks for the price updates.

----------


## Butterfly

> Got mine, and if you scrutinize the launch pictures of the Premium Apple Stores in Los Angeles, you might even catch a glimpse of me. Woohoo!


we knew you were one of those tards first in line, Quack Quack, you never fail to enlighten us with your stupidity  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
>  I have the WiFi only model right now, but will get the 3G model when it's out, as I can use it with my *TRUE move SIM* (once exchanged for a 
> microSIM) on the same 3G prepaid data plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that True Move is censoring many websites in Thailand. Try using GPRS or 3G with your mobile phone on any of the WordPress.com all you will get is Access Denied (policy_denied) message.


Never bothered me -- and I had no troubles accessing my wordpress.com hosted websites, as well as my self hosted ones. Seriously, never ran into any site that was censored while I was using TRUE - and within the proper Bangkok regions, their 3G service is quite nice.




> Originally Posted by Spin
> 
> In the case of mactards, they only have money.
> 
> 
> And a full blown UNIX certified OS. Cleaned out your registry lately?


ROTFLOL!

What's funny about these luddites is that, while there are some decent smartphone alternatives out there (Android, Palm), these same folks are invariably Blackberry users, or swear by their Windows Mobile dinosaurs -- and being good for hours of unwitting entertainment struggling with their impeccable systems...

----------


## Nawty

> I would **so** have bought one


Think this was not really Daffney replying....think it was one of his immature overpaid for hire girlfriends....playin with his ipud

----------


## malako

I'll wait for the next one. 
Apple always finds a way to improve on the 1st versions of new products 

iTard and proud!  :cmn:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> A joke perhaps, won't be long before something like that does show up though.


I'm hoping there will be - the hardware would not be the problem. The software is the issue, as a gaming emulator (a la MAME) would be difficult to develop under the SDK guidelines.




> And the $500 was for an entry level iPad.


It appeared as if you were talking about the gadget, not the iPad.




> iTard and proud!


High-Five!

----------


## DaffyDuck

I gotta come clean -- I didn't actually stand in line, at the iPad launch, or anywhere else. I pre-ordered my iPad, and had it delivered on launch day to my door.

Someone tell Butterfly he can stop scrutinizing those pictures, now.

----------


## Butterfly

^ liar, we all know you were there, in typical mactardnerdness

----------


## slackula

> ^ liar, we all know you were there, in typical mactardnerdness


If you hold down the control key and scroll up you can zoom in on the pics and try to find him. HTH!  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> nerdness


Wasn't there some guy posting screenshots lately of Amiga or Apple ][ emulators running recently?

Pretty weird when your party can die of virtual dysentery without all the hassle

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> ^ liar, we all know you were there, in typical mactardnerdness
> 
> 
> If you hold down the control key and scroll up you can zoom in on the pics and try to find him. HTH!


Damn, you're right -- I'm in there. Keep looking.

(ROTFLOL!)

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> nerdness
> 
> 
> Wasn't there some guy posting screenshots lately of Amiga or Apple ][ emulators running recently?
> 
> Pretty weird when your party can die of virtual dysentery without all the hassle


Merde, c'est le site de la FTA!

I used to know these guys, back when we developed hardware and software for the Apple IIgs! Awesome.

----------


## Butterfly

Quack Quack

----------


## Wallalai

*Apple Sells One Million iPads*




> Apple® today announced that it sold its one millionth iPad on Friday, just 28 days after its introduction on April 3. iPad users have already downloaded over 12 million apps from the App Store and over 1.5 million ebooks from the new iBookstore.


Apple Sells One Million iPads

Where are all those who predicted  the big "flop" for this machine ?

And even the cats like it.  :Wink:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Where are all those who predicted  the big "flop" for this machine ?


Oh, I'm sure he's spouting inanities from behind my ignore filter.

Plenty o' claim chowder whenever these hatebois make their predictions.

----------


## Butterfly

> Where are all those who predicted the big "flop" for this machine ?


I never doubted it, never underestimate the stupidity of apple fans  :Smile:

----------


## Ghandi

Great product, but what does it actually do ?

----------


## Butterfly

^ it's for masturbation, both mental and physical  :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Great product, but what does it actually do ?


Uh... it's for .... well, you know...

oh damnit, just buy one. :-)

Basically, whatever the average person would want a laptop for, and would overpay by purchasing a netbook - that, and whatever you discover apps for, and whatever apps you find that you didn't think possible or that you needed.

Essentially, it's a great companion product to my existing Mac system, allowing me to do on the road 90% of what I would use a MacBook for, and more that I never considered for it.

Plus, it reads books.

----------


## Nawty

> Plus, it reads books.


So its smarter than Daffney and butterfly put together...*SO* cool

----------


## Butterfly

^ you must have missed this  :Smile: 




> it's for masturbation

----------


## Nawty

Can you clean the cum off the screen easily or does it need some special spray and elbow grease ??...or would daffney's tongue suffice ?

----------


## Travelmate

^Pervert

----------


## Wallalai

> does it need some special spray and elbow grease


An iTowel is the only thing you need.  :Wink:

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ The screen has an oleophobic coating, so Nawty and Butterfly should just slide off cleanly.

(smart people will get this one right away, for the rest, there's Google... or a dictionary)

----------


## slackula

> The screen has an oleophobic coating, so Nawty and Butterfly should just slide off cleanly.


The idiophobic Apple logo on it should be enough to protect it from them.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> The screen has an oleophobic coating, so Nawty and Butterfly should just slide off cleanly.
> 
> 
> The idiophobic Apple logo on it should be enough to protect it from them.


Fair point. Well made.

----------


## Butterfly

^ see my point exactly, mactards masturbation, in public on the top of that  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

The final nail for the coffin of the abomination known as Flash has been pounded in:

Zombo.com in HTML5!

----------


## Wallalai

iPad definitely a threat to Windows





> Published on May 18, 2010 By Frogboy
>                                  Im going to write more about this shortly but having had my iPad for about 3 weeks I have to say that the iPad and other devices like it are going to murder large sections of the Windows based market.
>   And as a Windows software developer, that doesnt make me happy.
>   If you are producing stuff the Windows-centric world is still central.  But for everyone else who are consumers of content, these new devices are a huge threat.
>   Its not the form factor per se. Not that its a tablet.  Ill boil it down:
> 
> *1. Instant on.*  It just works. I want to check email, look at my schedule for the day, look at Facebook, view something on YouTube, check out some news headlines, or just watch a movie, the iPad (and future devices of its class) are just much more convenient.
>   I love my ThinkPad T400. But when I go to it, I have to pray whether itll come out of sleep. If it does come out of sleep, itll be slow. Maybe it will be out of batteries. Who knows. What I do know is that its far too slow as a consumer device.  Netbooks are even worse.  It seems like such a little thing  instant on. But its the difference between a DVR and a VCR in terms of leap of effective functionality.
> 
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

an interesting article on the iPAD

iPad A Disappointment: 12 Reasons Not To Buy it – SoftSailor




> 1. Design
> 
> The iPad is indeed just “an iPhone on steroids.” Have you seen all of those Apple tablet renderings before the launch? Some of them were great and a giant iPhone or a giant iPod (if you prefer it this way) is just ugly. There are and there will be more beautiful tablets on the market.
> 
> 2. Multitasking
> 
> This is a tablet PC. It’s a computer and you cannot run simultaneous apps? What if I want to browse the web, tweet, check email, and listen to music in the same time? I won’t be able to do that.
> 
> 3. Front-facing camera
> ...

----------


## DaffyDuck

> "...then I predict Windows will become purely a content creation device whose content is primarily consumed elsewhere...."


Not even that, since you can't produce any content for the iPad (except, maybe, books) on a PC.

The iPad/iPhone SDK is Mac only.

I'm sure Mr. "I've never done anything in my life" will be chiming in momentarily with a long list of non-reasons on why the iPad sucks -- not a single point of which would be relevant, applicable, or accurate. As usual.

----------


## Wallalai

^  Agree and Mr. "I've never done anything in my life" is not even able to read my article properly.

It doesn't focus only on the iPad, it says: I have to say that *the iPad and other devices like it* are going to murder large sections of the Windows based market.

But with eyes full of shit I understand it's difficult to read.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> ^  Agree and Mr. "I've never done anything in my life" is not even able to read my article properly.


Oh? He said something?

----------


## DaffyDuck

Survey: 30% of customers held off on netbooks to buy an iPad

Read more: Survey: 30% of customers held off on netbooks to buy an iPad | MacNN

Apple's iPad may be having a significant impact on the netbook market, according to a Retrevo study. The company recently surveyed people who were considering buying an iPad or netbook. Nearly a third of respondents claimed to have bought an iPad after holding off on a netbook purchase after Apple's tablet was announced in January.

The survey also suggests that 40 percent waited for the iPad to come out but eventually purchased a netbook, while 30 percent claimed the tablet did not delay them from buying a netbook.

Retrevo also researched current trends now that the iPad has been on the market for a short time. Of customers looking to buy an iPad or netbook, 78 percent of the respondents are "leaning toward" an iPad. Aside from the iPad numbers, 65 percent chose a full-size notebook over a netbook.

Separate reports suggest that Apple is already producing between 1 and 1.5 million iPads every month, with the potential to ramp up manufacturing to reach 2.5 million units if necessary. Morgan Stanley analyst Katy Huberty recently corroborated the Retrevo study's conclusions, claiming that the iPad has already caused the netbook market to collapse. Other research groups, such as iSuppli, expect the netbook market to grow despite the accelerating pace of iPad sales.

Editor's note: Although the Retrevo survey gathered information from over 1,000 Internet users in the US market, the study does not necessarily reflect the wider market. Current studies lack complete sales numbers from the second quarter of the year.

----------


## phomsanuk

Looks nice but it's neither fish nor fowl too much of a hybrid   :yerman:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Looks nice but it's neither fish nor fowl too much of a hybrid


You need to use one.

----------


## Butterfly

> an interesting article on the iPAD
> 
> iPad A Disappointment: 12 Reasons Not To Buy it  SoftSailor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Quack Quack must have missed this  :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

will Quack Quack and iPad tards be wearing this ? no doubt, should impressed a few bargirls



Fans of iPad Seek a New Bag - WSJ.com

----------


## Blake7

> - I have the WiFi only model right now, but will get the 3G model when it's out, as I can use it with my TRUE move SIM (once exchanged for a microSIM) on the same 3G prepaid data plan.
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Hi Daffy,
 so how does the pre-paid thing work with I-phones and I-pads then?
I didnt think it was possible to bring in an Iphone or Ipad from overseas, unlock it and pop in a pre-paid 3G sim?
Would have thought it would be pretty expensive as well going down the pre-paid route?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Hi Daffy,
>  so how does the pre-paid thing work with I-phones and I-pads then?
> I didnt think it was possible to bring in an Iphone or Ipad from overseas, unlock it and pop in a pre-paid 3G sim?
> Would have thought it would be pretty expensive as well going down the pre-paid route?


The iPad 3G radio is, by default, unlocked - so there is no problem buying an iPad anywhere in the world, and using a compatible SIM in it.

My iPhone is an Apple unlocked iPhone, purchased in Hong Kong, so I have the same convenience, without the hassles of hacks and unlocks (which never work well, anyways).

I use a TRUEmove SIM in my iPhone, which offers a 600 Baht, unlimited internet access plan (which, in Bangkok, Hua Hin and Phuket gives you 3G as well). Voice minutes and SMS credits can be topped up via pre-paid cards.

As long as you stay in covered areas, TRUE actually provides a pretty decent service. I also use(d) AIS, but as TRUE is an iPhone approved carrier, the SIM is not just recognized immediately, but configuration is automatic. 

AIS has a smaller 3G coverage area, albeit recently it has started a test in Korat city with 3G as well. Their 3G is metered service, though, while TRUE is unlimited.

I prefer my broadband in the  all-you-can-eat variety, and with an iPhone or iPad, so should you ;-)

----------


## Butterfly

don't buy an iPhone, Blake, the girls in nana will be laughing at you

that and your metrosexual shoes, you will have the perfect outfit of a poof  :Smile:

----------


## Blake7

^ thanks Daffy.
600 baht is pretty good - that's per month, right? And you can just turn up at a True shop to buy one - no need for a work permit or anything?
And then you just pay the regular PASG rates for calls?
All sound so easy.
Butterfly - they are not laughing at me, they are laughing at the sweat patch on your buttock crease.

----------


## Butterfly

^ they will be laughing at you soon though  :Smile: 

there was a promo at Central, buy one iPhone, get one Free

----------


## Butterfly

> 600 baht is pretty good - that's per month, right? And you can just turn up at a True shop to buy one - no need for a work permit or anything?


didn't we investigate this once ? I think they wanted some kind of legal paperwork, probably a work permit, most tel contract do here.

Ask one of your mia noi to set you up, should be easy

----------


## Blake7

Daffy seems to think you can do as it as PAYG without a contract?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Daffy seems to think you can do as it as PAYG without a contract?


While I bought my own iPhone in Hong Kong (order directly via the Apple online store), I also purchased several ones at the TRUE shop in Bangkok - just walked in, stated I wanted an iPhone 'without contract', gave them the cash, and walked out with two iPhones.

No work permit, or paperwork needed. I think maybe you need those if you buy 'on contract'. Not an issue if you buy the iPhone outright. The magic words are 'no contract'.

----------


## Blake7

Thanks - I am interested that you can get a SIM on PAYG though!
What do you think of Thailand prices for Iphones Daffy? About 25000 baht for a 16G I think?

----------


## Butterfly

as usual, Quack Quack is not answering a direct question, probably because the answers would expose some of his "flaws"

buying an iPhone is not the issue, it's the contract for the 600 THB monthly, or is it 600 THB lifetime ?  :mid: 

Quack Quack was probably using his whore of the week for the 600 THB contract, probably part of the deal for the daily rate he was paying her  :Razz: 

The Pay as you go is only for SMS and Phone,

----------


## Blake7

^ thats what I always though BF

----------


## Butterfly

^ But I suspect you will still need a contract to get the SIM needed for the PASYG, it's not simply a SIM card you can buy at 711

I can ask the secretary call the True shop and see what they say, maybe they have new packages

DTAC had an interesting promo recently for iPhone

----------


## Frankenstein

> I may buy one as soon as they drop in price, would be a perfect remote for my media center.


An iPhone or Android phone will do the same job, although the extra screen space might come in handy when scrolling through albums/movies.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Thanks - I am interested that you can get a SIM on PAYG though!
> What do you think of Thailand prices for Iphones Daffy? About 25000 baht for a 16G I think?


Yes, the SIM is a PAYG SIM -- I picked up the regular TRUEmove prepaid SIM; then I topped it up with enough balance (about 2000 Baht, to be comfortable); then I signed up for the 600 Baht / month plan (which is NOT a contract plan); and that's it.

They have another plan for 100 Baht more, which also includes unlimited access to all their Wi-Fi hotspots. Also a decent deal, in combination.

The only thing to note -- the plan auto-renews each month, so when you leave, you need to manually discontinue it, or you get auto-charged; discontinuing the plan does not cancel your number; you also have the option of getting internet access on a metered rate - I don't know the exact prices, as I don't care about that, but it's something like 150 hours for 250 Baht, or such (don't quote me on those numbers).

The prepaid plan also does NOT give you international voice roaming, so your phone will stop working once you leave the country; for inexplicable reasons, only a contract plan offers international voice roaming. I would like it, but it's not worth it to me. 

I always activate the monthly unlimited prepaid plan when I'm in the country, and discontinue it when I leave. FWIW, I had to do the same with AIS' monthly unlimited plan, which was 1000 Baht.

Hope this helps you - oh, and you can freely ignore pretty much anything Butterfly spouts; He has absolutely no idea what he talks about.

Oh yeah, iPhone prices:

iPhone 3GS 16GB : 24,500 Baht
iPhone 3GS 32GB : 28,500 Baht

----------


## DaffyDuck

Want to sell your work in the iBookstore? Here’s how

Struggling writers and emotional hipsters, take note! Apple is now accepting applications for independently published works to fill the virtual shelves of its iBookstore. 

First and foremost, to get the ball rolling you’ll need to sign in with iTunes Connect and register a valid US Tax ID. 

Then, after converting your work into an ePub file and verifying it with ePubCheck 1.0.5, you’ll need to apply for an ISBN. 

After that, send the file Apple’s way and not long after you’ll (hopefully) start to reap the financial rewards of the burgeoning medium. 

Way too much work? Simply get in contact with one of Apple’s seven approved iBookstore aggregators and they’ll do most of the gruntwork for you. 

This is HUGE, as it now allow self-publishing via the iBookStore, and will place Apple on the road to potentially becoming a massive publisher.

----------


## phomsanuk

A hibrid, neither fish nor fowl  :yerman:

----------


## Butterfly

> then I signed up for the 600 Baht / month plan (which is NOT a contract plan); and that's it.


that's funny because it does sound like a contract, so what address have you given them for sending the bills since you are a sex tourist ?  :mid: 

last time I checked for Blake the True girl told me that he needed a work permit. Now she could have just read a script, but at the end they might still be asking for one even if you don't need one.

----------


## StrontiumDog

> ^ they will be laughing at you soon though 
> 
> there was a promo at Central, buy one iPhone, get one Free


That'll be because the iPhone 4G is out in 3 weeks. Usual stock clearance tactic.

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> ^ they will be laughing at you soon though 
> 
> there was a promo at Central, buy one iPhone, get one Free
> 
> 
> That'll be because the iPhone 4G is out in 3 weeks. Usual stock clearance tactic.


There was no such promo, unless he refers to the recent "Burn a mall, get a free phone" promo. Butterfly is just being the usual troll.

You are correct, though, about upcoming promotions -- with the next iPhone (it will *not* be named 4G) out in less than 3 weeks, the current 3GS will drop to the $99 mark, and will receive the same price point of the iPhone 3G (which will disappear).

----------


## planestanley

As some one who has actually used it the millions of books alone are worth the fee the fotos are amazing its size and no case or handle a marketing flaw but for $500 they are selling like hot cakes inUSA to kids who wanthe latest thing

For all thiose PC tards note Apple is now worth more than Microsoft at market value and thea pps and link to music is the killer app in the 18-30 target audience

It has no disc drive or phone or stand but like thei pod will sweep the mkt at this price niche .

----------


## Butterfly

> That'll be because the iPhone 4G is out in 3 weeks. Usual stock clearance tactic.


that's still 200 EUROS for something that will be outdated,

I guess in Thailand 4G wouldn't make sense anyway,

----------


## harrybarracuda

'Had it crashed? Or was it being sarcastic?' Charlie Brooker on the iPad | Technology | The Guardian

----------


## DaffyDuck

^ wow, that guy's making a living talking out of his ass. He basically had the attitude of "I won't like it, no matter what!" before he even looked at it. Plus, indent know what he was going on about his initialnsetup taking that long - mine took 30 seconds, and it was up and running. Weird writer.

----------


## slackula

> wow, that guy's making a living talking out of his ass.


He's a hack columnist who makes his living by slagging things off.

He can be mildly amusing at times, but it was pretty much a foregone conclusion he would slam the iPad.

He'd have a go at his own mother if he thought it would get him column inches..

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by DaffyDuck
> 
> wow, that guy's making a living talking out of his ass.
> 
> 
> He's a hack columnist who makes his living by slagging things off.
> 
> He can be mildly amusing at times, but it was pretty much a foregone conclusion he would slam the iPad.
> 
> He'd have a go at his own mother if he thought it would get him column inches..


Oh, he's related to Butterfly? Kinda like Butterfly's more literate step brother?

----------


## slackula

> Oh, he's related to Butterfly?


He might well be, but it's unlikely he'd admit it in public. Even the Grauniad has some standards...

----------


## Jesus Jones

I just don't see the attraction in this contraption at all.  I would feel like a complete twat carrying one around.  Similar to those guys who still insist on wearing those bluetooth earpieces. 
I can see the hi-so biatches displaying them though.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Like many of Apple's latest products, iPad is not an item that is meant to appeal to everyone, especially not at first glance. It's a device geared towards the consumer looking for a trouble free computing and communication device; or the traveller looking for a device with a 10 hour battery life to surf on, view videos on, check email on, etc; or a niche market looking for vertical integration ("there's an app for that"); or for those able to recognize the potential of a new computing paradigm and how it can enhance their lives, etc...

It isn't a device meant to appeal to barstool swilling expats always looking for the cheapest beer, while claiming authority on a variety of topics they have no clue about; it isn't meant for Belgian expats crashing through ceilings; it won't, and isn't designed to, sway old school computing guys insisting on physical keyboards, and rattling off useless specs of their laptop; and it certainly can't replace a laptop for those actually using what those offer; ...

So, yes, it's probably not for you; it's definitely for us - just another categorical differentiator.

----------


## Blake7

I must admit I am quite tempted by an Ipad.
Daffy - have you ever used the GPS system on the ipad in Thailand for road navigation?

----------


## Butterfly

> It isn't a device meant to appeal to barstool swilling expats always looking for the cheapest beer, while claiming authority on a variety of topics they have no clue about;


oh the irony  :rofl:

----------


## Butterfly

> I must admit I am quite tempted by an Ipad.


don't do it man, go for the iphone, the damn thing is a scam for retards

----------


## Blake7

^ looks quite nice for the kids though?

----------


## Butterfly

> ^ looks quite nice for the kids though?


they will smash it, too fragile

anyway, don't you have a PC already for the kids ?

----------


## Blake7

was thinking of using it for reading book sor watching movies on planes/in the car. Im sure there is some clever device to attach the ipad to the back of the front seats.

----------


## Butterfly

^ the problem is that it's all proprietary shit from Apple, you have to go through all kind of loops to upload files etc...

you could use a tablet PC instead, why not, at least it would be "open" and familiar.

Let's try that promo at Central for buy one, get one free. I will buy an iPhone with you  :Razz:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I must admit I am quite tempted by an Ipad.
> Daffy - have you ever used the GPS system on the ipad in Thailand for road navigation?


I haven't been to Thailand since I got my iPad, but I have used my iPhone with GPS and maps previously.

First of all, there is only one navigation app out for Thailand - STAY AWAY FROM IT. It sucks majorly, can't find any common landmarks, and the user interface is horrid.

I fared far better with the built-in maps application (Google Maps) and asking it to give me directions (which were accurate, surprisingly, in Thailand). The downside of using the maps application is that you need to use a co-driver to navigate for you. Fortunately, there is no shortage of lovely contenders in Thailand :-)

So, yes, the built-in maps application worked well. I would assume, since iPad has a larger screen, and the same GPS chip (if you get the 3G version of iPad), it would just be that much better, because you'd have a larger screen.




> ^ looks quite nice for the kids though?


Unless your children commonly play with iron hammers, it would be ideal - solid construction, and easily figured out by the kids. My assistant uses it for her 7 year old son, and he is mesmerized while driving -- plus, with 3G access, kids end up keeping themselves busy.




> was thinking of using it for reading book sor watching movies on planes/in the car. Im sure there is some clever device to attach the ipad to the back of the front seats.


Sure do:

TrendyDigital PadRide In-Car Carry Case for Apple iPad | iPad Accessories Review

Book reading is very pleasant, and aside from the books that you can buy, it is very easy to convert and transfer your own documents into Apple's ePub format (use an application called Calibre, convert your file, drop on iTunes, sync - done!)

----------


## DaffyDuck

New updates from Net Applications today show that the iPhone may be overtaking Android in actual use online. 

Despite talk of the gap closing in April, Apple's phone grew faster in May as it jumped from 30.3 percent the month before to 32.8 percent of the mobile web. Android expanded at the same time, but it moved from 5.3 percent to just 6.2 percent.

Most of their share games came directly at the expense of Java ME. The basic phone OS has slipped to just over 40 percent and shows smartphones increasingly taking over traffic on the tens of thousands of websites covered by the analytic firm. BlackBerry and Windows Mobile play far smaller roles at 3.6 percent and 3 percent each.

The researches added that iPad traffic is still just a very small portion of all web use but that it appropriately shot up rapidly with the international launch. Apple's tablet use more than doubled from 0.08 percent the day before the May 28 international debut to 0.17 percent three days later.

----------


## DaffyDuck

Nice review from the UK, from a reviewer who "gets it"

Apple iPad review: the ultimate browsing machine - Telegraph




> _"This is helped by the fact that though the iPad is a powerful computer, it doesn't do any of the annoying things that computers do."_


What can you say about the iPad that hasn’t already been said? In the eight weeks since the Apple tablet computer was released in the United States it has attracted luminous praise and indignant outrage. If Apple’s recent trouble keeping its shelves filled is anything to go by, the praise has been convincing. The international launch of the iPad was delayed by a month to ensure sufficient supply.

On Friday, finally, Britons will be able to get their hands on one and judge for themselves. Having spent the last week playing with an iPad I can make some guesses about what their first impressions are likely to be.

Firstly, it’s unexpectedly big, with a deliciously generous screen. After relying on a mobile phone for portable web access, the 9.7 inch screen is a revelation, with plenty of room to display a web page at a readable size. That’s not to say that it’s uncomfortably large. It’s very slim and weighs about the same as a hardback book.

As with the iPhone and the iPod touch, the front is a screen and one button. The beauty of this simple design is that the device seems to disappear once you start using it. Whether you’re browsing the web, reading a book, playing a game or checking email, the iPad fades away and becomes the thing that it’s being used for.
This is helped by the fact that though the iPad is a powerful computer, it doesn’t do any of the annoying things that computers do. There are no distracting fans buzzing away and it never seems to get hot. Battery life is fantastic too; if anything, Apple’s claim that it runs for 10 hours is an underestimate.

It’s not perfect, of course. The fingerprint smudges that accumulate swiftly on the touch screen can be irritating and if you visit websites that use a lot of Flash you’ll be disappointed because the iPad won’t display that content. (That, says Apple, is one of the ways they avoid buzzing fans and hot processors).

The iPad will run iPhone apps too - boosting the number of available apps considerably. However, few apps look good blown up to twice their original size and the result is that neither the app nor the iPad looks its best.

Those complaints seem trivial given what the iPad does well. It’s the ultimate browsing machine. Forget smartphones and laptops - for feet-up browsing from your armchair, the iPad does it best.

Media
The iPad offers a wonderfully immersive way to enjoy film, TV shows, online video, photos and, of course, web browsing. Though the screen resolution is, technically, inferior to that of the iPhone, the quality of the images is stunning. On a laptop, the keyboard and the sheer bulk of the device make it hard to forget that you’re using a computer. A smartphone removes those problems but adds a new one - a tiny screen that makes it impossible to get truly absorbed in a film, say, or to enjoy the detail in a photograph. The iPad’s simple design pulls you in, making it possible to forget that you’re using a computer and just enjoy the content. Seamless connectivity helps here too, particularly on the 3G model, which will pull in web data even when there is no wireless network available. For web browsing, there is no better device than the iPad. For video content, the iPad is second only to your television.

Apple wants to prove the iPad’s capabilities for work as well as play. Apple’s office suite - Pages, Numbers and Keynote - is available for the iPad and all three apps have been reconfigured for the touch screen. How well they work for you will depend, largely, on how well you get on with the touch screen keyboard. I was sceptical, having found typing anything longer than an email on my iPhone to be a frustratingly fiddly process. However, the iPad keyboard is streets ahead of its little brother on the iPhone. Size alone makes it far more user-friendly and I’ve found myself typing without having to look hawkishly at each key press to make sure I’ve hit the right letter. For a detailed spreadsheet or a long article, I think I would still rather use my laptop but I’m more convinced than I was about the iPad’s abilities as a work tool.

Games
Gaming was the surprise hit of the iPhone and iPod Touch apps so there are high hopes for the iPad as a games platform. Many of the early titles are remakes of previous successes. Field Runners, for example, which challenges you to create a maze of weapons in a bid to stop an army of nasties travelling from one side of the screen to the other, is every bit as addictive on the iPad as it was on the iPhone. It simply looks prettier. Other games, though, are boosted enormously by the new format. Civilization Revolutions, for example, a empire-building game, shines in this format. I’ve played variations of the Civilization series on desktops, laptops, games consoles and mobile phones but I can honestly say that the iPad was the format the series has been waiting for. Real time strategy games, indeed any game that works in essence like a board game, will shine on the iPad. And talking of board games, I highly recommend Scrabble, which allows iPhone users to use their handsets as a tile rack and the iPad as the board.

Books
The iPad has been pitched as a threat to ebook readers such as Amazon’s Kindle and the Sony Reader series. It’s easy to see why. Though more expensive than an ebook reader, the iPad’s flexibility makes it tempting for a casual reader. E-reader buffs will complain about the backlit LED screen, which is harder on the eyes than the e-Ink screen that comes with a Kindle. However, for short reading times - a commute, for example - the iPad does just fine and benefits from being able to ‘turn’ pages faster than an e-Ink reader can. Apple’s iBooks app provides a good reading environment, with beautiful attention to details such as page turning, but the British version will suffer by carrying only out-of-copyright books. That still means almost 20,000 titles but no recent releases until Apple is able to complete deals with publishers. However, that’s more of a problem for Apple than its customers because alternative reading apps are available. Amazon’s Kindle app and Kobo’s e-book app both offer bestsellers and their own, perfectly decent, reading software. Such choices mean that if you’re interested in e-books, the iPad offers a wider range of options than any dedicated e-reader.

----------


## Blake7

Daffy - how does the itunes work when you bring an ipad or iphone in to Thailand. Does it automatically go to the Thailand itunes or the UK one, if required?

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Daffy - how does the itunes work when you bring an ipad or iphone in to Thailand. Does it automatically go to the Thailand itunes or the UK one, if required?


iTunes goes by whatever country your account's address, or your primary source of payment is configured to -- in my case, for example, no matter where I am, my iTunes points to the USA store. You can set it up to be Thailand localized, but as is so often the case, it results in your selection being severely limited.

A current limitation imposed by music companies is that you can't have, say, a USA account, and the switch to the Japanese iTunes store, and purchase from that store. While the switching is easy, and you can browse the Japanese (for example) iTunes store, you can't purchase any goods, unless you create another account, with a local billing address, for that country. This is a dumb limitation imposed by the music labels, which Apple has to abide by.

Why is this not Apple's fault? Because this limitation does not apply to apps, over which Apple holds complete control over. :-)

----------


## Blake7

Think I will buy the 16GB wifi only model when I am back in the Uk later this month

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Think I will buy the 16GB wifi only model when I am back in the Uk later this month


You may want to consider paying slightly more for the 3G version, as you can always not use it... but it would be painful discovering you needed it, when not having it.

----------


## Blake7

Well, I dont think my intended use will really require it and have wifi at home etc.
Also, with 3G is significantly more expensive - almost double!
As Butterfly says, the kids will probably trash it soon...
Thanks for the advice Daffy (however, I'm still not convinced you can get an Iphone contract without a WP....).

----------


## DaffyDuck

> (however, I'm still not convinced you can get an Iphone contract without a WP....).


Which is why I kept repeating, multiple times, that the deal I have, and which I recommended, was the *no contract* purchase of the iPhone, including the prepaid calling plan.

You purchase a regular TRUEmove SIM card (99 Baht); put it in your iPhone, and activate it by calling the activation number.

Then, top up to cover the plan you will sign up for (as I said, I usually just dump 2000 Baht on it).

Sign up for the monthly 600 Baht unlimited access internet plan - 600 Baht will get deducted from your top up credit (alternatively, get WiFi access to TRUE hotspots for 100 Baht more = 700 Baht); Start using internet access.

As stated previously, you need to cancel the plan (also done via short codes) when you want to stop using it, as it auto renews.

The above does NOT require a WP, as stated several times.

----------


## Blake7

I am back in Bangkok next week so will give it a go - if you are right I shall buy you an Amaretto Sour in Obsession.
Cheers!

----------


## DaffyDuck

> I am back in Bangkok next week so will give it a go - if you are right I shall buy you an Amaretto Sour in Obsession.
> Cheers!


I'll take you up on it... just in another bar, if you will.

----------


## Butterfly

> Sign up for the monthly 600 Baht unlimited access internet plan - 600 Baht will get deducted from your top up credit (alternatively, get WiFi access to TRUE hotspots for 100 Baht more = 700 Baht); Start using internet access.


so actually you didn't "sign up" as you claimed previously, no paper was involved. Typical Quack Quack double speak, or maybe typical Yank retard speak. It's simply an "option" fee out of the Top up, like the melody you pay every month. Maybe you should learn to express yourself correctly. I hope you are not working at a support desk for Apple giving out explanation to mac retards  :Razz: 




> As stated previously, you need to cancel the plan (also done via short codes) when you want to stop using it, as it auto renews.


It's not a plan you dummy, try to express yourself correctly or in plain English instead of your retard redneck English.

Anyway, thanks for the info Quack Quack I will give a try with my "Buy One Get One free" iPhone  :Smile:

----------

